

Ask HN: Biggest thing preventing you from ordering online? - leftnode

Hello HN,<p>I recently launched an online web store that sells an actual physical product (not a service, not software, but gun supplies and accessories).<p>We're getting a decent amount of traffic, and people are registering for the site, but we're having a tough time converting those to actual sales.<p>We're expanding our catalog as fast as possible, and have offered 10% off coupons, free shipping, etc.<p>I'm of the idea that one of the biggest problems is asking people to register before they checkout. Do you think this is the case? Is registering for an e-commerce site now not a big, or is it something that would cause you to leave and abandon your cart?<p>Will professionalism cause you to leave? We are trying to have a fresh design that works nicer than other gun accessory websites, but people seem to think that it doesn't matter as much.<p>On the other side, what causes you to immediately purchase from a site (when its something you want/need and there are competiting sites offering the same product at a near identical price)? What incentives do you like to be offered to make you purchase from that site?<p>Thanks, HN!
======
noodle
_"I'm of the idea that one of the biggest problems is asking people to
register before they checkout. Do you think this is the case?"_

yes.

<http://www.uie.com/articles/three_hund_million_button>

~~~
leftnode
Awesome, thanks for pointing me to this!

~~~
pg
In general, put as few obstacles as possible between people arriving at your
site and placing an order. If you want to make them jump through hoops, put
the hoops after the point where they give you money.

------
socratees
I normally read reviews before buying a product online, and even when I buy
it, I buy from a site which has a good reputation.. (eg. i buy shirts from
thinkgeek, electronics & books from amazon & buy, and whatever comes on woot
etc). I'm no expert, but I would say building a trusted community should be
the first step and it will help a lot.

~~~
leftnode
Definitely. We're trying to build it up as much as possible, going to add a
blog soon, stuff to talk to our customers, etc.

~~~
socratees
You can also have a account at <http://uservoice.com/> so that you customers
can interact more with you.

------
TallGuyShort
I'm sure having to register before checking out is a big factor, but if you
want to know the 'biggest' thing that scares me off - it's the web design. If
they don't have a nice web design, I immediately get the impression that it's
a low-quality business, maybe even a scam.

What is your website, by the way?

~~~
leftnode
<https://www.dallasshootingsupplies.com>

~~~
TallGuyShort
That looks legit enough. My only other concern would be the selection - I know
I prefer to buy things from a place where I know I can get everything else
I'll need. But like you said, you're working on it, and as was said above - I
think the registration is probably more of a nuisance.

------
da01
I suggest also asking someone like <http://www.KarenDeCoster.com/>

Never met her, but she is computer + gun savvy. She might be willing to try
out your website. She is a writer, gun enthusiast, savvy shopper, etc. Here is
one of her gun articles to give you an idea of what she knows:
<http://www.lewrockwell.com/decoster/decoster152.html>

~~~
leftnode
Awesome, I'll shoot her an email tonight!

